
Install Kafka in Windows Subsystem for Linux - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2018/07/10/install-confluent-platform-kafka-on-windows/
======
nielsb
We look at how we can install Confluent Platform (Kafka) on Windows running in
Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL)

